# [XORG]Gentoo i ATI Radeon 9000 Mobile

## lokocool

Sluchajcie dzisiaj zaczynam instalowac gentoo na moim laptopie i mam jedno pytanie, jak wyglada sprawa z mobilnymi kartami ati i xorgiem. Czy karta pojdzie na sterownikach od ati czy trzeba kombinowac cos z x-owymi sterami ?? 

Ogolnie moze jest ktos na forum kto uzywa gentoo z mobilnym ati ?? 

Prosilbym o pokazanie xorg.conf bo w zasadzie glownie o to sie rozchodzi  :Smile: 

Pozdr.Last edited by lokocool on Fri Apr 06, 2007 9:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bartmarian

tez mam 9000 mobile, pojdzie, 3d bedzie (na drv ati ja robilem) ale xgl/aiglx nie bardzo,

wygaszacz 3d dziala mi bdb  :Smile: 

----------

## lokocool

a mozesz mi pokazac xorg.conf ?

Glownie zalezy mi wlasnie po pierwsze na tym zeby z 3d nie bylo problemow, no i chcialbym odpalic xgl-a . Ale caly czas slysze ze z ati nie jest rozowo. No nic bede walczyl i zobaczymy. Jak X-y sie nie odpala to pewnie dalej bede meczyl was  :Smile: 

Ale prosilbym o ten xorg.conf bo w zasadzie przy kazdej insltalacji genciaka mam najwiecej problemow wlasnie z tym  :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

nie moge pokazac xorg.conf, bo juz gentoo'wego nie posiadam

posypal sie dysk - byl w serwisie, teraz na kilka tygodni zainstalowalem ubuntu,

mam zamiar go sprzedac i kupic cos z grafika nvidia/intel (aiglx  :Wink:  )

pozdrowienia

PS tak na szybko: google -> "gentoo wiki ati" i dostalem:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

----------

## lokocool

tak te how too znam  :Wink: 

A moze ktos inny moze mi pokazac xorg.conf ktore dziala z ATI i XGL-em ?? niekoniecznie mobile. 

@bartmarian, a pamietasz moze jaka byla roznica pomiedzy configiem zwyklego ATI a Mobile ??

----------

## bartmarian

nie pamiętam czy robiłem cokolwiek specjalnego, instalacja była z 2 lata temu

----------

## jey

 *lokocool wrote:*   

> tak te how too znam 
> 
> A moze ktos inny moze mi pokazac xorg.conf ktore dziala z ATI i XGL-em ?? niekoniecznie mobile. 
> 
> @bartmarian, a pamietasz moze jaka byla roznica pomiedzy configiem zwyklego ATI a Mobile ??

 

Nie ma zadnej... jezeli zamknitete strowniki obsluza poprawie twoja karte masz szanse na XGL + compiz/beryl.

Konfig nie rozni sie niczym szczegolnym. Moja laptopowa karta ATI XPRESS 200M nie ma wsparcia otwartych sterownikow jednak ati-drivers pozwoliy mi na zabawe pultpitem 3d.

----------

## lokocool

Kurcze mam problem z Xorg.conf. tzn jakos go skonfigurowalem tak ze iXy wstaja, ale eby zmusic karte do akceleracji to moge zapomniec. 

Po pierwsze cos musialem namieszac poniewaz nominalna rozdzielczosc mojego LCD w laptopie to 1400x1050@60 i pomimo tego ze w xorgu mam tak wpisane system laduje mi sie w rozdzielczosci 1024x768. 

```
loko ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 05 Apr 2007 20:50:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aiglx alsa arts audacious bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups divx dlloader dri dvd dvdr esd flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gtk gtk+ hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpg kadu kdehiddenvisibility libg++ mad madwifi midi mikmod mmx mp3 mp4 musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre pdf perl pic png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real realmedia reflection sdl session souunds sox spl sse sse2 ssl symlink tcpd tk tlen truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vorbis wav wifi win32codecs wma x86 xchat xgl xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

probowalem wg wiki i dri ale emerge mi sie wywala.

moj xorg wyglada w tej chwili tak:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

#Section "Device" 

#Identifier "Card0" 

#Driver "fglrx" 

#BusID "PCI:1:0:0" 

#Option "no_accel" "no" 

#Option "no_dri" "no" 

#Option "AGPMode" "4" 

#Option "EnablePageFlip" "True" 

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

    #sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

Option "sw_cursor"

   Option     "hw_cursor"

   Option     "NoAccel"

   Option     "ShowCache"

   Option     "ShadowFB"

   Option     "UseFBDev"

   Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024"  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024"  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024"  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

moduly agpart i intel-agp mam wkompilowane w jajo na stale.

Ogolnie zaznaczam tez ze ten xorg byl kombinowany bo polecenie X -configure sie wywalalo i w zasadzie wszystko co bylo w how too o tworzeniu xorga nie pomoglo ( w przeciwienstwie do nVidi ktora mam w stacjonarnym kompie)

Czy ktos moglby mi powiedziec jak poprawnie skonfigurowac Xorg aby akceleracja dzialala ?? Bo ja sie juz poddaje.

oozdr.

----------

## pancurski

jaki masz wpis do /etc/make.conf dotyczący VIDEO_CARDS ?

może powinieneś od początku zacząć konfiguracje xorg żeby na początek uruchomić akceleracje, a dopiero potem martwić się o xgl ?

----------

## lokocool

Nie wiedzialem ze z ATjest tyle zabawy zeby wogole xy wstaly  :Wink: 

o XGL-u narazie nawet nie mysle. Chodzi tylko o wlaczenie akceleracji  :Wink: I 

make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FEATURES="ccache"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="4"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#VIDEO_CARDS

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

USE="xv mad kdehiddenvisibility usb wav wma aiglx realmedia quicktime qt4 gif png jpg jpeg mikmod truetype esd sdl arts vorbis real ogg audacious mp3 mp4 pdf divx opengl xvid qt3 X  bash-completion dlloader dri dvd flac nls madwifi mmx musepack nptl glitz userlocales pic tk tlen cdr dvdr hal cairo xgl souunds sox gtk+ sse sse2 symlink wifi xchat -gnome gtk win32codecs alsa xmms kadu mp4 mmx real symlink "

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#SANE_BACKENDS="AV360CS"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk /usr/local/portage/xeffects/experimental"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/xgl-coffee"

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

----------

## pancurski

mam nadzieję że czytałeś to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/dri-howto.xml i zastosowałeś się do tego?

może wygeneruj od nowa xorga

```
xorgconfig
```

 a dopiero potem idź dalej

aha, jeszcze jedno w /etc/make.conf jest sekcja LCD_DEVICES="" może należy się nią zainteresować? tutaj nie pomoge bo używam CRT

PS. ogólnie rzecz biorąc cholernie nie podoba mi się twoj xorg.conf, odhaszowałeś chyba wszystko co było od odhaszowania, a np tutaj https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-179057-highlight-lokalizacja.html zalecają wyłączenie 

```
# Option XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys" 
```

----------

## lokocool

czesciowo sobie poradzilem, lece teraz na dri i w zasadzie wszytko dziala, w zasadzie poniewaz

```
laptop ~ # glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No
```

jednak wszytko z czego narazie korzystam dziala --> czy to jakies gierki etc  :Wink: 

jednak teraz Xorg wyglada tak:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen         "Screen 1"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/urwvn-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/hunkyfonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Laptop LCD"

        VendorName   "Aristo"

        ModelName    "500"

        Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "Radeon Mobility x700 Primary"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>

        Option      "MonitorLayout" "LVDS"

#       Option      "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,CRT"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "DynamicClocks" "on"

        Option      "AccelMethod" "exa"

        Option      "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

        Option      "FBTexPercent" "50"

        Option      "AccelDFS" "1"

#       Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "ColorTiling" "on"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "off"

        Option      "GARTSize" "64"

###     Option      "MergedFB" "on"

#       Option      "MetaModes" "1680x1050-1280x1024"

#       Option      "MetaModes" "1280x1024-1280x1024"

#       Option      "MetaModes" "1024x768-1024x768"

#       Option      "CRT2Position" "RightOf"

#       Option      "CRT2Hsync" "31-81"

#       Option      "CRT2VRefresh" "56-75"

#       Option      "MergedNonRectangular" "true"

#       Option      "MergedXinerama" "true"

#       Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

#       Driver      "fglrx"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon Mobility 9000 (AGP)"

#       BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "Radeon Mobility 9000 Primary"

        Monitor    "Laptop LCD"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1680x1050" "1400x1050" "1360x1050" "1360x1024" "1360x768" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "true"

EndSection

```

jedyne co mi pozostalo to zmusznie iksow do pracy w rozdzielczosci 1400x1050@60 bo caly czas laduja mi sie jako 1024x768 

ktos ma jakis pomysl ??

----------

